# Tohatsu and Tiny-Tach



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you got that setup. Let me know if you want to run the 4 blade again now that you have the tiny tach.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Glad to hear you got that setup. Let me know if you want to run the 4 blade again now that you have the tiny tach.


Thanks. Appreciate the offer.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Are they worth the money?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Are they worth the money?


No. I use one of these on my Tohatsu-made Merc. Same thing, way cheaper.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Eng...Parts_Accessories&hash=item258e6d3bfc&vxp=mtr


----------

